# Placa Pre-Amplicador Radiotecnica Ruso 301 M.



## PabloDM (Nov 3, 2017)

Mis Colegas , tengo problemas con placa Pre-Amplificadora Marca Radiotecnica 301 M , esta placa es estereo y dejo de oirse un canal , he revisado estado de los transistores , condensadores , filtros y algunas resistencias , solo cambie transistor con beta baja , pero sigue el defecto . Diganme sus experiencias en este circuito ??? Agradecidos ??? 
Pablodm ...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2017)

Tienes el esquema? fotos de la placa en cuestión por el lado de los componentes y por la parte 
inferior...

Sera este el diagrama?


----------



## PabloDM (Nov 3, 2017)

Colega , Ese mismo es el esquema , es un Tocadisco Antiguo , pero que lo uso como pre del Amp. Motorola Criollo ..


----------



## joshdvd (Nov 3, 2017)

El canal A es un clon del canal B, puedes tomar uno de referencia para el otro al momento de realizar mediciones, en el diagrama te muestra algunos voltajes en varios puntos, te pueden ayudar a identificar el problema.

saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2017)

Usas el pre con otro amplificador, te aseguraste que este funciona bien.
Una forma sencilla para encontrar fallas es tenes un seguidor de señales, que no es otra cosa que un pequeño amplificador de 1-2W con una entrada sensible, inyectas sonido y vas siguiendo etapa por etapa, donde no tienes nada o cae mucho en la etapa anterior esta el problema


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 19, 2018)

Aunque un poco tarde ahi va.


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 20, 2018)

Tengo el plano completo, por si hace falta. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2018)

Si , mejor subilo


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 20, 2018)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 20, 2018

Está viejito debido a las reparaciones.  Ya al final ni lo usaba, me sabía el plano de memoria.


----------



## pavelperez (Abr 6, 2019)

endryc1 dijo:


> Aunque un poco tarde ahi va.Ver el archivo adjunto 169925


hola a todos queria recalcar que el transistor de la fuente es un kt 815B


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola. Esos pre de Radiotecnica fallan por diferentes causas. Tienes que comprobar todos los transistores. Tienes que medir el voltaje base-emisor en todos. Debe darte 0.6 volts aproximadamente, si no mide eso, el transistor tiene problemas o alguna resistencia asociada a él. Lo otro son los filtros de paso de señal. Si son los originales, cambialos todos pues se secan y no conducen la señal de audio.


----------

